# Your favorite Citizen watch in your collection



## Relaxalright

Wanted to ask users (in the Citizen forum) to show off there best Citizen watch they have in their collection.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## sticky

Can’t make my mind up but you can be sure that it’ll say Blue Angels on the dial.


----------



## GaryK30

I've got some better ones (more expensive, higher tech), but my favorite Citizen is the BN0100-00E.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

The Citizen Chronomaster AQ4020-03E.


----------



## pou89

Ti Skyhawk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgaddis

My PMD56-2952 is the watch I measure all other watches against.


----------



## SeizeTheMeans




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Relaxalright said:


> Wanted to ask users (in the Citizen forum) to show off there best Citizen watch they have in their collection.


I love all my Citizens but this one probably gets my vote >>


----------



## Robbie_roy

I only have two but love these a lot. It annoys me that great models like this are discontinued without any clear or readily-available replacements. I checked out the Citizen cases at a couple local Macy's and saw nothing close. It would be great if they kept some models like these as mainstays. Anyways, perfect size and comfort on both.

PMD56-2952 (I'm with dgaddis):









BN0000-04h - was on the fence with this one from pictures I saw, but have no complaints at all in person. My Seikos are sitting on the shelf right now and haven't been wound in several days ; )


----------



## Simon

This one - only cos I bought it today in a thrift shop for £6.99/$10 - watch looks near mint - case-back still had original plastic sticker/protector on. Its a field watch style look I guess- pseudo carbon fibre weave dial - Ecodrive - day/date - stainless steel - water resistant - what's not to love

si


----------



## Maddog1970

I have 4 citizens right now - 2 Royal Marine Commandos, a Red Arrows + my new GPS diver......by default, my fave is the GPS diver....but I suspect, even after the honeymoon has worn off, it will still be the GPS diver....


----------



## Ziptie

Robbie_roy said:


> I only have two but love these a lot. It annoys me that great models like this are discontinued without any clear or readily-available replacements. I checked out the Citizen cases at a couple local Macy's and saw nothing close. It would be great if they kept some models like these as mainstays. Anyways, perfect size and comfort on both.
> 
> PMD56-2952 (I'm with dgaddis):


You really can't go wrong with the pmd56. However, it was never for sale in the US, and I believe it is still in production in Japan. Mine was always a smidgen small on me, so I just got a CB0171, and it's pretty great. More commentary here: https://www.watchuseek.com/threads/...d-models-pmd56-2952-1-and-cb0171-97e.5231695/


----------



## Z'ha'dum

Well I only have one but I can legitimately say it's my favorite


----------



## jkpa

OUCH 

Hard to choose. These three are my favorites - all the Citizens I have now. I had the black dialed Grand Classic as well but sold it last year. That was a hell of a watch.

So what remains are:

AV0031-59A - The Ron Swanson. 45mm beast but very wearable and the cal 2100 is just cool. From 2006 and runs like new (of course). 
BL1258-53L - Couragous driver. I was after this for years and finally found one at a good price. It works great on the Barton silicone. E764 cal in this one. 
BL5460-51E - Octavia chrono. Incredible build quality. Next to my Snowflake it's a near dead heat - it's that nice. Beautifully polished, very nice bracelet. Basically stole it on Ebay for under $300 two years ago. E820 movement in this one.


----------



## Barbababa




----------



## TimeDilation

Signature Grand Classic Automatic 43mm


----------



## CndRkMt

Citizen BN0151


----------



## Rocky555




----------



## Sugman

Probably this one...









With this one a close second:


----------



## Pmnealhsd

Sugman said:


> Probably this one...
> View attachment 15439925
> 
> 
> With this one a close second:
> View attachment 15439931


Killers. 
Could you provide the ref on the first one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pmnealhsd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

Pmnealhsd said:


> Killers.
> Could you provide the ref on the first one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. The top one is a BN0190 with a Bonetto Cinturini rubber strap. I have a BN0191 (blue) and a BN0198 (gray), too, but they're in the "rotate out of the collection" box because the black one is the one I usually wear. The BN019X series are nice watches.


----------



## borchard929




----------



## RossR

I have a few favourites. This is but one...


----------



## alox

hmm


----------



## alox




----------



## timetokill

Citizen world time


----------



## ObiWonWD40

GaryK30 said:


> I've got some better ones (more expensive, higher tech), but my favorite Citizen is the BN0100-00E.
> 
> View attachment 15431525
> View attachment 15431528


I Have just three Citizen Eco-Drive watches, 2 Divers and a Chrono, but my favourite is the same model as this, but with the Citizen Bracelet, that is a great Divers Bracelet that fits normally and accommodates a Wet Suit too 

I bought mine as a dealer Refurbished example for just £77! But still is looks and works exactly as it should, so why do I need to try and replace it?









I did think I was probably buying a Beater, but it was far too good for that!

Regards,
Jim


----------



## TransporterG

One of my favorite watches of all time. Bought it at a big discount to retail at Costco as a gift for my son. He never wore it (or any watch), so I wore it teaching college daily for a year...before my son got smart and wanted it back. I have watches that cost 100x what I paid for this one, but this is still among my very favs. So accurate, high quality build, great anthracite dial with orange!, classy look, great global functionality for my travel, awesome bracelet that punches far above its weight. Killer toxic blue/green lume as well. True keeper.


----------



## Gprog

It's a tie between these two.


----------



## AnthonyAQL

Favorite watch for over 30 years.


----------



## aafanatic

Citizen Attesa f950 Satellite Wave "Moon Gold" CC-4004-66P


----------



## CitizenPromaster

AnthonyAQL said:


> Favorite watch for over 30 years.
> 
> View attachment 15464015
> View attachment 15464016


lol that's a small fortune these days


----------



## Certifiedwest

Aqualand Promaster


----------



## will70

BN0191









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TemerityB

Promaster Aqualand BN2038-01L. One of the best bangs for the bucks around; it's a diver that punches way above its weight.


----------



## Tekkamaki

This....Nb0040


----------



## Russ1965

da twinz


----------



## aafanatic

I have two of these: New strap (thanks to member Promaster) from Masters in Time in NL (not pictured)
Attesa CC2004-08E #478-500


----------



## Kurt Behm

Citizen Concept Dome...


----------



## Pallet Spoon

I've only ever had one Citizen in my collection ... but am currently seriously considering adding one more now.


----------



## Westsideecodrive

TransporterG said:


> One of my favorite watches of all time. Bought it at a big discount to retail at Costco as a gift for my son. He never wore it (or any watch), so I wore it teaching college daily for a year...before my son got smart and wanted it back. I have watches that cost 100x what I paid for this one, but this is still among my very favs. So accurate, high quality build, great anthracite dial with orange!, classy look, great global functionality for my travel, awesome bracelet that punches far above its weight. Killer toxic blue/green lume as well. True keeper.
> View attachment 15448719


I have not seen this model before. It is gorgeous. Do you know the model number.

Thanks!


----------



## DEV1ST8R




----------



## Ziptie

Westsideecodrive said:


> I have not seen this model before. It is gorgeous. Do you know the model number.
> 
> Thanks!


That's a world time A-T series, probably the AT9016. It uses the H820 movement. I bought an AT9037 in red & black. I'm not wearing it, as I'm not traveling this year, so flipping it, but it's a great watch.


----------



## TobusRex

I only own 1 Citizen watch, and unfortunately it's not a Chronomaster. I own the Citizen World Time AT9010-52E . It's a great watch, but I don't wear it much, preferring my G-Shock workhorse.


----------



## bloody watches

Pallet Spoon said:


> I've only ever had one Citizen in my collection ... but am currently seriously considering adding one more now.


I collect vintage citizen but I have been very tempted to pick one of these up, I believe its quality will last


----------



## DELORTO

This one is from marine series promaster


----------



## cubdog




----------



## nonfatproduct

without a doubt my favorite is the nighthawk. I have several others but the nighthawk rarely left my wrist for almost ten years. My desire to foray into the world of automatics was the only reason the nighthawk came off my wrist.


----------



## Ziptie

cubdog said:


> View attachment 15490388


Love this series. I have an older, related model 6831 that brings me so much joy.


----------



## cubdog

I'd been tempted to pick up a green one if I could find a deal. I hadn't seen your yellow version before. Nice.


----------



## Ziptie

cubdog said:


> I'd been tempted to pick up a green one if I could find a deal. I hadn't seen your yellow version before. Nice.


Pretty sure it's discontinued. I ordered mine from Spain 3-4 years ago.


----------



## Westsideecodrive

Gprog said:


> It's a tie between these two.
> 
> View attachment 15451773
> 
> 
> View attachment 15451774


What is the model number for the second one? Never seen it and I want it!!


----------



## djgallo




----------



## jtaliani

This one holds a special place in my heart and collection as my first automatic.


----------



## t minus

This is a very beautiful watch.


jtaliani said:


> This one holds a special place in my heart and collection as my first automatic.
> 
> View attachment 15509269


----------



## pisty5926

Ecco il mio Citizen......


----------



## WyoBALL

This was my Dad's watch.


----------



## jtaliani

t minus said:


> This is a very beautiful watch.


Thanks! I love the dial pattern and I'm still a sucker for blue hardware to this day.


----------



## jtaliani

WyoBALL said:


> This was my Dad's watch.
> View attachment 15509464


Sentimental pieces are the best! Nice looking watch too.


----------



## t minus

My first inclination is to go with the Nighthawk because I love using the slide-rule to do basic math. However, being a simple guy I do like easy to read, no non-sense watches. So, even though it hasn't had much wrist time (after 3+ years of ownership) I have to go with the cheap and cheery E168 BN0150-28e. I like the wrist-fit, the case size (for a diver), the lume, 4 o'clock crown, crown guards, and 20mm lugs.

I used to worry about messing up the crystal, but a 9H crystal protector solves that worry. The only down-sides are stubby hands and a metal buckle holder that sometimes pulls hair.


----------



## one onety-one

t minus said:


> My first inclination is to go with the Nighthawk because I love using the slide-rule to do basic math. However, being a simple guy I do like easy to read, no non-sense watches. So, even though it hasn't had much wrist time (after 3+ years of ownership) I have to go with the cheap and cheery E168 BN0150-28e. I like the wrist-fit, the case size (for a diver), the lume, 4 o'clock crown, crown guards, and 20mm lugs.
> 
> I used to worry about messing up the crystal, but a 9H crystal protector solves that worry. The only down-sides are stubby hands and a metal buckle holder that sometimes pulls hair.
> View attachment 15509669
> View attachment 15509670
> View attachment 15509671


This watch, like many watches, I had floating around the periphery of my acquisition conciseness for a while. I liked the style well enough and it ticked a variety of boxes which other watches couldn't match, but I never felt an urgent need to have one. Then one day this spring I noticed Amazon had a very good sale on this watch and I happened to have an Amazon gift card laying around so I said what the heck, and bought one. I'm so glad I did! It exceeded my expectations of quality and fit on the wrist. It's become one of those items I didn't know I needed until I got one.


----------



## Simon

Now its this new one


----------



## Doons

Eco Signature


----------



## Doons

Auto Signature


----------



## Russ1965

Picture taken earlier in the month:


----------



## jessemeyer

DELORTO said:


> This one is from marine series promaster
> View attachment 15490357
> View attachment 15490359


Yesss!!!! I randomly saw the red/white/blue version of that watch at Macys a few years ago and have been thinking about it ever since. Think I like the black version you have better, though. I love the stadium seating depth of the chapter ring. Gonna have to pick that one up eventually!


----------



## mbott

Been my favorite for 17 - 18 years.

-- 
Mike


----------



## mbott




----------



## M. Reno

This 1 on Barton straps









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## linear_accelerator

Haven't been on the forum for a long time! It was hard for me to choose my "best" watch, but here are my three favourites: ATV53-2835 limited edition, ATD53-2723 limited edition, and PMX56-3002 (aka "Unobtanium").


----------



## Wetrudgeon

Co favorites:
This Aqua land Duplex titanium is 20 years old but still a go-to.









BNO175 "Black Zilla" on a fabric strap. Very comfortable.








We trudge on.


----------



## arossv

So many great looking watches in this thread. This one's mine.


----------



## watchtoomuch

My favorite Citizen if not my favorite watch.


----------



## aafanatic

linear_accelerator said:


> Haven't been on the forum for a long time! It was hard for me to choose my "best" watch, but here are my three favourites: ATV53-2835 limited edition, ATD53-2723 limited edition, and PMX56-3002 (aka "Unobtanium").
> 
> View attachment 15544609


WOW!! DROOL! Thank you so much, LinCel , for sharing those with us Just amazing(U600 Attesa)

Attesa Satellite Wave F100 (#478-500) CC2004-08E


----------



## Mr.V1984

Out of the two in the collection, this ones it.


----------



## Yeti1964

Out of four citizens probably this one.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa

Octavia from the Signature line. Incredible quality for the money.


----------



## Yeti1964

But just got this one so might change from nighthawk









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

Even though I have 22 Citizen watches, 20 eco drive, and many over $1,000- I miss this one when I'm not wearing it. It only cost $250. It's C660 movement is probably designed 15 or 20 years ago. The dial isn't really black because of the earlier solar tech, BUT, I love the old Promaster handset. I love the split bezel insert ala Omega Seamaster. I love the big, steel, curvey case shape. I could go on about what I love (hours of lume) but ...

Promaster Sailhawk JR4045-57E


----------



## DaNgErMoUsE_DET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

@DaNgErMoUsE_DET : Really nice Signature Moon Phase! Those are becoming rare


----------



## DaNgErMoUsE_DET

aafanatic said:


> @DaNgErMoUsE_DET : Really nice Signature Moon Phase! Those are becoming rare


I actually have two ,
The silver on silver id possibly sell









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

I don't know if I've seen that one; no rose gold accents? That's a real beauty AV3000-56H


----------



## DaNgErMoUsE_DET

aafanatic said:


> I don't know if I've seen that one; no rose gold accents? That's a real beauty AV3000-56H


Yep that's the correct model AV3000-56H

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

I keep seeing this thread... and to tell you the truth... it is hard to choose only one.. or two.. or three

Welcoming the BM8476 to the Eco Drive herd

Eco Drive by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Russ1965

Equal favourites:


----------



## Landed_Alien




----------



## PetWatch

Favorite? Depends when you ask, but this one never ceases to awe.










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

Of the four Citizens in my collection, the Promaster Diver CA0716-19E 100th Anniversary Limited Edition is my favourite.


----------



## Silathedane




----------



## kenls

This one...


----------



## aafanatic

@kenls: I am still loving that one. More pictures, please

This alien green cheapie is starting to edge out my better watches:
Skyhawk JY8051-59E (Steel and mineral crystal)


----------



## kenls

aafanatic said:


> @kenls: I am still loving that one. More pictures, please
> 
> This alien green cheapie is starting to edge out my better watches:
> Skyhawk JY8051-59E (Steel and mineral crystal)


Leave it with me. More to follow soon. Don't want to be seen as an enabler. (I did look at the CB5005-13X *BUT* it has a rubber strap.)

I'm liking your "alien greenie". Must be the negative digital display.


----------



## aafanatic

@kenls: I love the neg digital display because folds into the dark dial much better than the pos display that just yells "ana-digit" . Unfortunately the Titanium version is Pos. There are some limited editions on leather with neg. 
"So many watches, and infinite time" thank God for limited funds


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## tregaskin

just one NY0040??


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## M. Reno

This one









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote

Sold off an EcoZilla few months back. This is my new favorite. .


----------



## Teenracer

Pallet Spoon said:


> I've only ever had one Citizen in my collection ... but am currently seriously considering adding one more now.


That crownguard remind me of a Panerai


----------



## bugi

Simple and allways fresh looking...BN 0150


----------



## antsio100

This one...


----------



## tanvir14

My favorite was my citizen bullhead  sold that buddy a while ago _it was the vintage one_


----------



## Rojote




----------

